# FS: Dynastar Trouble Makers Limited Edition Retro Graphics w/ Look PX 12 Bindings



## skibumvt5051 (Nov 8, 2011)

*FS: New Price...Dynastar Trouble Makers w/ Look PX 12 Bindings*

FS Dynastar Trouble Makers Limited Edition Retro Graphics w/ Look PX12 bindings, 181 cm (116-81-106) binding is mounted to a 315mm boot. In excellent condition. Asking $200 or best offer, email me with any additional questions...Davidcaillouette@yahoo.com..


----------



## skibumvt5051 (Nov 10, 2011)

Bump new price..... Make me an offer!!!!1


----------



## soulseller (Nov 11, 2011)

Where are you located?


----------



## skibumvt5051 (Nov 11, 2011)

Boston....Jamaica Plain, MA


----------



## skibumvt5051 (Nov 17, 2011)

Bump.....


----------



## skibumvt5051 (Nov 18, 2011)

Bump.....


----------



## LonghornSkier (Nov 19, 2011)

skibumvt5051 said:


> Bump.....



How many days have they been used?


----------



## skibumvt5051 (Nov 21, 2011)

I have around 10 days on these skis. I didn't even ski on them last season.....


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 22, 2011)

wish I lived in MA or or there abouts.  those look like nice skis.


----------



## skibumvt5051 (Jan 18, 2012)

Bump.....


----------

